# Protest the hero songs/tabs



## MoshJosh (Dec 8, 2013)

sorry if this is in the wrong section also I couldn't find a Protest "Mega Thread" so here goes

Back in the day I listened to PTH a little but only because my buddy was super into them. . . well now I'm really getting into them and would like to learn some songs the only problem is all the songs I've heard so far seem pretty daunting! I was hoping you guys might know of a good place to start? any help is appreciated


----------



## gamber (Dec 8, 2013)

bloodmeat isnt hard imo, neither is turn soonest to the sea


----------



## kamello (Dec 8, 2013)

gamber said:


> bloodmeat isnt hard imo, neither is turn soonest to the sea



add Dunsel and Heretics and Killers to the list

the thing with Protest is that most of their stuff sounds really intimidating, but a lot of their songs are ''easy'' once you get your head around them. Also most tabs around are shit, so be sure to retab everything with good left-hand positions for you


----------



## vilk (Dec 8, 2013)

I can play Sequoia Throne, and I don't really consider myself to be a very accomplished guitar player. Like, what happens is all really... straightforward. It doesn't beat around the bush and have a different thing happen every measure like the Periphery songs I try to learn. . The hardest part is around 1:25, and it's not like technical as much as its just really fast. A little bit faster than my fingers want to go sometimes. The sweep solo at the end is pretty standard--all your basic up down up down on the same strings following normal scales.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope this will help:

Protest The Hero lesson - YouTube


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 8, 2013)

I've a lot if their songs tabbed in guitar pro. I'll post then when I'm in from work and give you some pointers where to start.


----------



## Nats (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought most gp files were really accurate because they released tab books before. I could be confused with necrophagist though.


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 8, 2013)

^ Yeah this is what I thought. Most of the tabs on Ultimate-Guitar seemed to be pretty good to me


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 8, 2013)

Protest the Hero are one of my favourite bands. I've learned nearly all of Fortress. Learning their songs has really improved my playing and vocabulary so I'd really recommend putting in the work.

The Fortress tab book was awful, almost every bar had a mistake. Using master tracks, the instrumental version and live videos I corrected all the GP tabs on UG. I've uploaded a tab for Sequoia Throne, Palms Read, Spoils and Goddess Bound below. I think the rest are on my hard drive(I hope!). 

Start by slowly running through all the notes getting used to the positions and time changes. Protest use a lot of outside notes and key changes so your constantly playing all over the fretboard. It can take quite a while to wrap your head around the tapping parts but after a while your muscle memory will pick up the pattern. 

The most demanding thing about PTH songs is how tiring they can be to play. You are constantly tapping, string skipping, playing legato, picking every note all while to keep up with wild tempo & time signature changes. Most parts are that little bit to fast which pushes you out of your comfort zone. 

Keep at it and take your time. The payoff is worth it when you get a song like Sequoia Throne under you belt.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 8, 2013)

I've found protest the hero become easier to learn after you nail one song, I've spent the last month learning scurrilous, I've got from Tapestry to the end of the album + Hair-Trigger. I started with Dunsel, followed by Termites & Tongue-Splitter


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 8, 2013)

@drawnacrol that outro cover is sick you nailed it! love it. 

As far as I know PTH have released tab books for their albums, I really hope they release one for Volition. They can be purchased here if you're interested 

Protest-The-Hero | Sheet Happens Publishing

I remember learning Bloodmeat when Fortress first came out, and that's a song im pretty sure ill never forget to play cause it's such a unique experience on the guitar to me!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 10, 2013)

^Cheers dude!!

The tab book for Scurilous is perfect. I'd recommend getting it. I hope they released a tab book for Volition too! Since there was no perk for it in their indie-go-go campaign it might be wishful thinking.


----------



## djmonize13 (Sep 25, 2016)

I was just looking at the tab book for fortress, and was curious to know if anyone else noticed that they were missing the tempos for various sections of the songs?


----------



## extendedsolo (Sep 26, 2016)

I would add in that Lorcan's advise is dynamite in this thread. Keep in mind it seems (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here) that Lorcan's ear is really good. That's a place to start also is trying to figure out at least some of this by ear. Fast passages where it's tough to hear, otherwise use your ear.

Nice job on those PTH tabs Lorcan.


----------

